# Toro 721RC first start up of the season



## robsbrd99 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I have a 2016 Toro 721Rc with about 5 hours on it. Runs like a champ. About 2 weeks ago, I bought some 90 octane non ethanol and a shot of Seafoam for it. Fired up first pull on half choke. We didnt get the snowstorm this weekend that they were calling for. Was wondering how long I can leave the gas in the machine. I've heard that if you start it and let it run for 10 min. or so to get fresh gas in the fuel bowl would be a great way to maintain it through the winter. Any thoughts?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Here is a little trick I always use. start it up let it run then close the fuel shutoff and let the engine die oot. and leave it that way until you need to use the machine.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## robsbrd99 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

w/non ethanol i wouldnt worry about it too much unless its after the winter, but 2 weeks is not an issue.
starting it up once in awhile in a snowless winter and summer(fresh gas) and letting it run for 10mins is a good practice to follow


----------



## robsbrd99 (Dec 30, 2017)

I agree, I don't plan on doing anything till the gas has been in for a month. I figure 10 min Feb and March would be good to keep the carb prestine. Hehe I've drained the machine late in the last two Marches for the summer with great results. The carb still looks brand new inside.


----------

